# Weight



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could tell me about how much a spoo should weigh at 10 months of age. Chloe weighs 37lbs at 10 months. Her mother and father's weight is between 60 and 65lbs. Chloe seems on the small side to me.
She is not up on her hocks either. The breeder said I should be giving calcium tablets. She is a show breeder and both of Chloe's parents are champions. Has anyone heard of this before? My vet says no added calcium. I would like opinions on this topic. Thanks for your help.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think it really depends on the dog and how tall and long, and how heavy or fine boned it is. You really have to evualate it case by case.

I have no opinion about the hocks for you, I have never encountered that or seen it.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is only 10 month old,so she has a way to go before fully grown.
I think,that as a rule at 1 year the average standard is 90% of its adult weight.
The second year,they usually fill up.
Either way...standard poodle size is really determined by height at the withers,not by weight.
I would not give her any calcium,but allow her to grow naturally on a good,quality food.
BTW....my vet recommends that standard poodles should stay on large breed puppy formula till they reach 24 month.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

As everyone said weight really is proportionate to the length and height of the dog. But to give you some idea my 6 month old Spoo weights in at about 21kg (converted 46 pounds apparently :smile. But he is a male so you would expect him to perhaps be a little heavier than the girls. He has slowed down a little as he was 16 kg at 16 weeks and now at 24 weeks he's only 21kg.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I have Mandy 1 in Dec and is only 32 lbs really tiny but Casey at 9 months is 50 lbs so it all is different. If they look healthy don't worry about size.
Both aren't boney but not fat either


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I have heard to suppliment with calcium when a puppy is down on there pasturns (sp). I don't know much about the hocks though. Are you meaning the front legs or actually the rear leg hocks?

Im sorry to say that vets don't have the best advice about things like that. Shoot, the vet will usually try to sell you Iams dog food and tell you how wonderful it is. lol I do use a vet and take there advise about ear infection's, shot's etc but not issue's like that. Your breeder has had experience with many puppies and issue's like this come up. Take her advice and try the calcium tablets. It does help in most cases. 

Also I have been told by several people now, that a standard poodle's don't need to be on puppy food for very long. My boy Sting is on Health Wise adult already at 3 months old. You want your standard to grow gradually not durastically like puppy food seems to contribute too. Some breeder's never feed puppy food to puppies. I guess it depends on hands on experience. Sting is feeding better now that he is on adult vs puppy. He is much more satisfied.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

On the weight issue, I say go by the weight chart that your food gives. If she still seems like she needs a few more pounds then increase the amount a little. I personally don't think she sounds under weight at 10 months but you can put your hand's on her and determine if she can use a little more weight or not. Eli grew a lot his 11 month. I think right now he weigh's 53 lbs maybe even 54 since he's been eating better. 

Anyhow, hope some of this info helped a bit. Oh, how often do you feed daily?


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Also I have been told by several people now, that a standard poodle's don't need to be on puppy food for very long. My boy Sting is on Health Wise adult already at 3 months old. You want your standard to grow gradually not durastically like puppy food seems to contribute too. Some breeder's never feed puppy food to puppies. I guess it depends on hands on experience. Sting is feeding better now that he is on adult vs puppy. He is much more satisfied.



Is this True ? Should we switch Enzo to Evo ? right now we have him on innova puppy we where planing to feed him this as an adult or should we feed innova adult ?


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

op2:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Is this True ? Should we switch Enzo to Evo ? right now we have him on innova we where planing to feed him this as an adult or should we feed innova adult ?



Thats what I have been told from breeder's that have been breeding dogs for years. Some people will swear by feeding puppy food until after a year and I used to think that was best too. I gradually switched Sting to adult over a week and we had 0 complication's and he's a changed puppy. Before the switch was complete, he acted like I starved him....badly! I know puppies think there always hungry but he was extreme. Now I feed him 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night. He feel's more solid now and he's a happier puppy. Not at all over weight. I also fed Eli adult from 11 weeks old. From what I understand this is more an ussue with larger breed's not small or medium breeds. The owner of the petstore I buy my food at says the same thing. It works great for my dogs.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Thats what I have been told from breeder's that have been breeding dogs for years. Some people will swear by feeding puppy food until after a year and I used to think that was best too. I gradually switched Sting to adult over a week and we had 0 complication's and he's a changed puppy. Before the switch was complete, he acted like I starved him....badly! I know puppies think there always hungry but he was extreme. Now I feed him 1 cup in the morning and 1 cup at night. He feel's more solid now and he's a happier puppy. Not at all over weight. I also fed Eli adult from 11 weeks old. From what I understand this is more an ussue with larger breed's not small or medium breeds. The owner of the petstore I buy my food at says the same thing. It works great for my dogs.


Well for enzo he does not eat lol he rather play so we add water and heat up his food. Since we been doing that he eats like a wild animal. I guess I will tell my sister lets get him on innova adult then when he gets a year Evo. Evo has a high % of protein I am afraid to feed this to a puppy.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

so what is the reasoning behind feeing adult food to puppies? I need to know more!!:tongue:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Well for enzo he does not eat lol he rather play so we add water and heat up his food. Since we been doing that he eats like a wild animal. I guess I will tell my sister lets get him on innova adult then when he gets a year Evo. Evo has a high % of protein I am afraid to feed this to a puppy.



Looks like the Innova puppy vs adult is the same as the Health Wise puppy vs adult. Both puppy foods have 28% and adult has the 25% of protein. Omg, does Evo adult have a lot of protein though! Isn't that amount of protein prefered for a very active dog?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> so what is the reasoning behind feeing adult food to puppies? I need to know more!!:tongue:


Well puppy food is overloaded with protein and hormones that can cause puppies to grow to fast without proper bone development. Its also said that large breed puppies have a 40 or 60% (can't remember which one, I believe 60%) higher chance of becoming displastic. Adult food just help's them grow at a slower rate and bone to develope at a slower rate. 

Some people wont agree period but I have seen puppies thrive on adult food better then on puppy. Just because it says "formulated for growing puppies" doesn't mean it's what's best for your breed of dog. Just like pedigree claims to have all the nutrients a dog needs. Ya right! lol


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Well puppy food is overloaded with protein and hormones that can cause puppies to grow to fast without proper bone development. Its also said that large breed puppies have a 40 or 60% (can't remember which one, I believe 60%) higher chance of becoming displastic. Adult food just help's them grow at a slower rate and bone to develope at a slower rate.
> 
> Some people wont agree period but I have seen puppies thrive on adult food better then on puppy. Just because it says "formulated for growing puppies" doesn't mean it's what's best for your breed of dog. Just like pedigree claims to have all the nutrients a dog needs. Ya right! lol


So what should I be feeding Dutch?? I want to give him what is best, but I cannot afford to spend a whole lot of $$. Right now I am feeding him the Blue Buffalo. I started with this because it is good for the price and availability. Please help me!! Sorry for hijacking!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> So what should I be feeding Dutch?? I want to give him what is best, but I cannot afford to spend a whole lot of $$. Right now I am feeding him the Blue Buffalo. I started with this because it is good for the price and availability. Please help me!! Sorry for hijacking!!


Well Blue buffalo is good food. I wouldn't change the brand if he is doing well on it and its affordable. I really don't think you can go wrong with feeding adult instead of puppy. If its true that hip displasia is found more often in dogs that were given puppy food vs adult and it wont hurt my dog to feed adult food, then Im going with adult food. Thats just my opinion though. 

The protein in the blue buff adult is the same as mine in the heathwise adult. I don't think you'll have issue's switching Dutch over from the blue puppy to adult. Its not a huge difference in protein like other dog foods. Maybe try a small bag of adult BB food and go from there. Remember to mix it over 5-7 days if you do.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

does age matter? He is 11 weeks I believe? Blue Buffalo has a satisfaction guarantee, so maybe I will just go switch it for the adult. Or would that be dishonest?:noidea:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> does age matter? He is 11 weeks I believe? Blue Buffalo has a satisfaction guarantee, so maybe I will just go switch it for the adult. Or would that be dishonest?:noidea:


LOL...I don't know. They might wonder why your not satisfied with the puppy but then getting the BB adult. Thats all I can think may happen.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I will just say this is the only brand here that is up to my standards and if he wont eat the puppy I am going to try the adult and take it from there


If you guys say it "can reduce the risk of hip displaysia than I am going to go with it


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Back when I went throgh trainers certification with Petsmart we had to study nutrition. Obviously it was petsmarts versions and oh look, you should be reccomending authority dog food. I was lucky enough to have access to some real experts (outside of P.S.) to help me along. The advise on large breed food, which I agree with, was that it was a complete waste of money. As for large breed puppy it was reccomended to put directly on a large breed adult food when most of their growing was finished. I have no opinion on the puppy matter, but I don't feed large breed food, or reccomend it to clients. The reasoning behind most of the companies that market to the pet trade is that they will call it large breed specific if they put extra supplements for bone and joint health. Obviously some of them adujust protiene levels and such but the adujusts aren't so drastic that you couldn't find that in another food that didn't carry the large breed lable. As for the supplements at the time the amounts present in large breed forumlas were not enough to make much of a difference and it worked out to be better for you to add the supplements yourself rather than rely on the dog food companies to do it for you. Adding it yourself also carried the benifit of you being able to accurately dole out the most appropriate amount evenly in every meal. 

As for adding calcium I have run across a lot of conflicting info on for and against. I've ready countless articles and books that say that you should never add supplements to a puppy's diet for fear of interfereing in some way with growth. I've read just as many articles and books though that say the exact opposite. I split the difference, and supplement the bitch before she is in whelp and throughout her rearing of the litter. Then she goes back to her regular regime minue the extras she was getting. I use solid gold suppliments as a general rule, seameal - which a reproductive specailist told me last year to NEVER give a breeding dog.... so there ya go  LoL. *Shrugs*:tongue:

There are as many differnt opinions on food and feeding as there are people who own dogs, so as always - with a grain of salt.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you all for your advice. I really don't know what my breeder was talking about when she told me if I saw Chloe was not on her hocks to put her on calcium tablets. It looks to me like she is not fully on her hocks. I will take her to her breeder and see what she has to say. I'm probably totally wrong.
I have her on Wellness puppy right now, but I was fixing to put her on the adult food. I feed her twice a day. 
She looks great till I bathe her and she is all wet. Then she looks really skinny. I see her hip and rib bones. 
She is 23 inches tall at the withers and 21 1/2 inches long.
She is our first poodle and I guess I worry if I'm doing everything right. Thank goodness I found you guys.:whoo:


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Wet poodle is quite a sight,isn't it?
Standard poodles are meant to look really lean.
Aftermy Gaby crossed the bridge,being used to her slightly heavier frame (at the age of 12,she earned it)...well...Gunther looked like an anorexic,but my vet assured me he is a perfect weight.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL This what I'm thinking!! Anorexic she so skinny. 
I'm so sorry for your loss of Gaby. I know she lives on in your heart.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you.
I do miss Gaby,she is with me all the time.
She was a wise old soul and we really 'got each other'.
Had her since she was 2 month old,back in 1996.
This picture was taken 1 week before I lost her.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Gaby was a beautiful girl. You can see it in her eyes that she was a wise old soul. Thank you for sharing her picture with us. I'm truly sorry for your loss of Gaby.


----------



## Emma (Jan 15, 2009)

*Jacks weight*

Hi

I am thinking jack is under weight, I took her to the vets today as she needed an antibiotic injection as she has a runny nose, And she was weighed in at 12.5kg around 27.lb she is nearly 7 months old when i got her she weighed 4.1kg at around 8 weeks.
After looking at others i am worried that maybe she is lagging in something as she is quite small.
My vet said that standards normally stop growing at 6 months i thought it was a lot longer with being a large breed. However in the next breath my vet said she did not know much about standard poodles as there is not many in our area.
Can anyone give me any advice regarding if this is normal. Thank you all in advance x


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I can tell you,that standard poodles certainly do not stop growing at 6 months....they grow till they are about 18-24 months,second year mainly filling up.
I don't think,that you need to be concerned,as they go through growth spurts and some are just built slighter than others.


----------



## Emma (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi
Thank you for your advice, I did wonder at the 6 month age with standards being a large breed.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

My whit spoo Mister is only 45 pounds... he is the size of a female lol. I never saw his parents, he was more of a rescue but im sure his parents were small too.


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I've always been told that a healthy weight for a dog is one that you can easily feel but not see their ribs. They should have a defined waist as well. That said, Spoos do tend to be lean dogs. Monroe is 11 months old and just weighed in at 50.8 pounds. Last time I measured him he was 25 inches at the withers. He definitely looks quite a big bigger than he is because he's in full puppy show coat, but people all the time tell me they can't believe how much bigger he's gotten...

That said, I've been a big fan of mixing up good quality foods...I know everyone says you're supposed to gradually change, etc. but in my mind a more natural existence would include a variety of food...that, and Monroe's always been a fairly good eater and hasn't had any stomach upset incidents...He does tend to eat just a little at a time, which again is sometimes recommended to change by taking the food away, but, since Spoos are suceptible to bloat, I rather prefer his method of eating a little bit at a time...I tend to mix the higher protein grain free foods with a more balanced mix...Right now it's Evangers and Chicken Soup for the Soul, but I'm about to get some Evo Red Meat to mix with the Chicken Soup.


----------

